# POLL: Please put back a dark blue theme:)



## midi-et-quart (Jul 15, 2019)

Hey Mike and dear VI controllers,
Maybe I'm the only one to think that way, but maybe not... So yeah wouldn't it be nice to of course keep the new design but also to set up a dark blue theme like before?

Currently I find it a bit too bright and not really embodying the VI C spirit, but it's just my opinion, so take it with a tiny little grain of salt


----------



## Vik (Jul 15, 2019)

IMO the new bright mode is a bit too bright (combined with colourful, blinking ads and many colourful icons), and I'm getting the feeling that the dark mode, which contains a few situations with light gray-ish text on darker grey-isn background will becoming a bit tiring soon for my non-perfect eyes, especially when small fonts are used. I'll see if I can get used to it, but having more options is always good.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

About the text size, it is actually one (1) pixel bigger than the old site. But I just changed the font used for the text. Do you see a difference?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jul 15, 2019)

I agree, while I like the flat modern design I think that it's overall too bright.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

You request has already been sent to the forum's owner. Now we wait.


----------



## zigzag (Jul 15, 2019)

I find bright theme too bright and dark theme too dark. Another less extreme theme would be nice.


----------



## Vik (Jul 15, 2019)

What I mean is that it would probably be good to have the option of writing withdark font/light background even when using the dark theme.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

Is this bigger in your text editor for replies?


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2019)

I'll see you all tomorrow. It's 3:20 am here. 'night.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 15, 2019)

I really like the new appearence!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 15, 2019)

I know. Everyone's a critic.  The new colors are fine with me, but overall I preferred the style and look of the old forum. But it's no big deal.

The biggest thing for me is, I don't see the thread subject line in the heading when I open a thread. Sometimes I'm not sure what people are discussing.


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 15, 2019)

First impression: Oh God, Why?

Second impression: Og God, Why?

Third impression: Will need some getting used to. Dark Mode for me too. 

Fourth impression: Actually looks pretty cool!:


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 15, 2019)

I actually want less options mostly so other people will complain less. Make it look like Craigslist if you want.

Seriously though, looks nice, Mike and jdig. It looks...calmer...


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 15, 2019)

Maybe things look different than on my system here, but I'm not getting the impression of "blinding." Isn't black text against a white background pretty common on sites nowadays? I checked NY Times and Gearslutz just now and they seem to have the same black on white pages.

I'm not opposed to looking into this, mind you, but we'll wait a week or so to make sure this is really a concern, rather than just the change of things being a shock.


----------



## Vik (Jul 15, 2019)

Part of the problem may be that if we check out the skins, and switch from dark to bright a few times, they'll look darker/brighter than they would have looked if we just used one skin all the time. The main thing for me is that (especially for the dark version) more contrast and larger fonts usually means better readability (which could mean that a solution could be to make the dark background behind text even darker) and that maybe the overall layout maybe would look better if it was de-cluttered just a little. All the orange "New" icons aren't AFAIK used in the original version of the Uniform skin; instead, the main icon for each forum changes a little instead: https://xenfocus.com/xf2/index.php Personally, I also like the smaller, rounded icons better than the current solution – racially since there are two columns with user icons: https://xenfocus.com/xf2/index.php?forums/main-forum.2/ And, finally - re. the use of smaller fonts here than in the original XecForo skin, that's easy to deal with - just use the zoom function in Safari to make the fonts larger. The concept of having smaller fonts in the text edit area is another story, because depending on screen resolution, distance to the screen etc, that area is having to small fonts for some of us. But I blame Xenforo or the company who made the Uniform skin for that, of course, and not anyone here!

But thanks for all the time and work put into this – what I wrote above is only about details!


----------



## windshore (Jul 15, 2019)

Bright, clean, easier to read.... let go of the old just cause it's familiar


----------



## Geocranium (Jul 15, 2019)

For those of you with sensitive eyes, there's a Chrome extension called Dark Reader that inverts the colors on certain sites that you think may be too bright. You can also customize things like contrast/gamma/sepia tone to your liking. I find this really helpful for sites with no dark theme alternative!









Dark Reader


Dark mode for every website. Take care of your eyes, use dark theme for night and daily browsing.




chrome.google.com





Here's how my VIC looks with it on:


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 15, 2019)

It looks good on my iPad.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 15, 2019)

How do you get the dark? I don't really like all this white. I miss my old computer where I could change the white to a nice tan color. The light blue on the sides doesn't bother me, but all this white in the center does.

Edit - found it, thanks


----------



## Vik (Jul 18, 2019)

I like both the dark and bright modes.... below is a screenshot answering your question, creativeforge:




creativeforge said:


> Is this bigger in your text editor for replies?




Screenshot:


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 18, 2019)

Love the dark mode. Perfect for me.


----------



## Rob (Jul 18, 2019)

I love the dark theme as well... do whatever changes or add new options but please keep this theme available, it's perfect for me.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 18, 2019)

Instant convert to Dark mode. Love it and very used to this colour scheme, reminds me a lot of Steam.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanks for all your replies guys, I think the "dark mode" should be enabled by default...
I wonder in terms of daily visitors if this quite bright interface has affected anything there really.

'Cause in the end, you really have to look for that moon symbol to then enable it - and as people on the internet are _really_ lazy...


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 26, 2019)

midi-et-quart said:


> Thanks for all your replies guys, I think the "dark mode" should be enabled by default...
> I wonder in terms of daily visitors if this quite bright interface has affected anything there really.
> 
> 'Cause in the end, you really have to look for that moon symbol to then enable it - and as people on the internet are _really_ lazy...



"Don't make me think!" is a popular guideline for web developers... 

I think making the DARK theme default makes sense as it certainly looks very classy.


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 26, 2019)

creativeforge said:


> "Don't make me think!" is a popular guideline for web developers...
> 
> I think making the DARK theme default makes sense as it certainly looks very classy.


+1


----------



## benatural (Jul 26, 2019)

Ahhhh, much better


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 26, 2019)

Dark is fine at night, not so much during the day..It looks very 2003


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 26, 2019)

Now that I've gone to the Dark Side, I'm okay with the colors. 

Still looking for the cookies though. They promised cookies.....


----------



## Quasar (Jul 26, 2019)

zigzag said:


> I find bright theme too bright and dark theme too dark. Another less extreme theme would be nice.


Yeah, we want the one that's "just right"...


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 28, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Yeah, we want the one that's "just right"...



I like the iconography of the site, but the colors in both dark and blue mode make my eyes go crazy. I find myself not wanting to come here as often because my eyes can’t make heads or tails of anything here


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 30, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> I like the iconography of the site, but the colors in both dark and blue mode make my eyes go crazy. I find myself not wanting to come here as often because my eyes can’t make heads or tails of anything here



Sorry your experience is so disappointing. Is it because some things are located in as different place, or the colors bother you, or... "my eyes can’t make heads or tails of anything here" is a rather absolute but general statement. It would help if you could be more specific? If something can be helped, we'd surely look at it. 

Thanks in advance,

Andre


----------

